# Congrats to the Spurs



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Great run. 

You guys are the champs.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

yup, congratz to them


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That was a great game, down by 10 to up by 10. Great game, congrats to David Robinson, and Timmy D. What was his stat like? 20-20-10-8? DAMN


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah. As a Nets fan, I don't mind losing to the Spurs. Robsinson's a good guy, Willis is done, and all of that, so yeah, congrats to the Spurs. They can really play some ball.

:clap:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Amen to that. I was kind of hoping to see a Quad-double by Duncan, only 2 blocks away. Wouldn't that of been something for the ages? Anyway, congrats to San Antonio and I look forward to watching this team and how it improves in the years to come.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Congratulations ...*

Well done, Spurs.

Great game, left no doubts who the best team was this season. I enjoyed the Series tremendously. Thanks ....


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Tim Duncan played brilliant. Congrats to the Spurs!


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

Congradulations to a team of all good guys.

Robinson- a devout Christian, and a postive role model.

Duncan- A class act.


I love you guys. You all are the best team in the NBA... and, I can brag on that for a year!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If the Nets had to lose, I'm glad it was to the Spurs. Robinson retires on top. Willis, Smith, and Ferry all finally get rings after years of hard work and dedication. Steve Kerr adds a 5th ring to his collection. It was a great win, they deserved it.


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

I was able to go to a game for the first time and THAT rocked!!! I'm so proud of the Spurs! GO SPURS GO!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Spurs deserved to win. Congratulations.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Spurs deserved to win. Congratulations.



yup they did, congratz........


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Duncan had an awesome performance.. 

Spurs really deserved to win...

David Robinson in his final game winnin' his 2nd NBA championship, that's sweet..


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Congrats*

Congrats to the Spurs, they did a great job all around. Timmy was MVP to a T. Dave, that was one hell of a game and one hell of a career . . . Beautiful to see a great man stay with one team and have nothing but success and prosperity. I think some of these younger guys can learn. Scary that TD is still young and he's never leaving SA now. They are in good hands.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Go Spurs! I love that they won.

And unlike some devout Hoops sites like *dimemag* this series was far from boring. You never knew who was going to gut it out in the end. 

No matter which team won this finals - some good guys would have won and great stories could have been told.


----------

